# arroz caldoso de bogavante



## muriwery

Me pueden confirmar que "arroz caldoso de bogavante" se traduciría como " soggy rice with lobster". La duda es para la palabra soggy.
Gracias


----------



## turi

Soggy es: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=soggy&dict=enes. Es un tema difícil. Quizá lo mejor es dejar lo de caldoso y decir "Rice with lobster XX style". Así se explica lo que es cuando el cliente pregunta, no??

Saludos, t.


----------



## Zeli

*Lobster* *risotto* might be what you mean here.


----------



## turi

Nunca he visto un "risotto" que sea caldoso Zeli.


----------



## yayu

Risotto es un plato totalmente distinto, típico de Italia y con queso, no se podría usar para esto me temo.
¡Ya estamos hablando de comida otra vez a estas horas!


----------



## verence

¿Qué tal sonaría "Juicy rice with lobster"?


----------



## Zeli

Lo dije porque en un risotto, el arroz es blando y mojado.. Nunca he oído  "juicy rice"


----------



## yayu

Por cierto, ¿lobster significa tanto langosta como bogavante? La verdad es que esto de traducir los mariscos es un poco complicado


----------



## Zeli

Aquí he encontrado una receta por Seafood Risotto.

http://www.suppertonight.co.uk/seafoodrisotto.htm


----------



## turi

Había pensado en eso verence. Ahora viéndolo escrito me parece bastante bien.
Lo que tiene el "arroz caldoso", Zeli y que es lo que es dificil de traducir ya que es, como diría yo, como media sopa o sopa espesa. Es encontrar esa palabra que defina "caldoso". Ademas, "risotto" define un plato italiano, el "arroz caldoso es muy de aquí, por lo menos de España.

Saludos, t.


----------



## verence

yayu said:


> Por cierto, ¿lobster significa tanto langosta como bogavante?


En un par de hilos se habla de ello:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=559699
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=807961


----------



## yayu

verence said:


> En un par de hilos se habla de ello:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=559699
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=807961


Gracias Verence, más que nada era porque veía que se estaba hablando exclusivamente de cómo llamar al arroz y se daba por sentado que bogavante era lobster...


----------



## Zeli

Parece que no existe traducción por "arroz caldoso".  "Risotto" fue un aproximación nomás que la gente extranjera podría entender.


----------



## yayu

Entiendo lo que dices pero insisto, el Rissotto lleva queso y un arroz con bogavante nunca lo llevaría, creo


----------



## turi

Lo que yo decía al principio y lo digo por que un hermano mío tiene restaurante y se cansó de buscarle un término adecuado. Al final lo llamó "Arroz con Langosta al Estilo Casa XX", y lo describía cuando se lo preguntaba algún cliente o lo ofrecía el.


----------



## turi

Quizá "Rice and Lobster Broth". ¿¿Que tal??


----------



## verence

A mí me gusta, pero quizá a los nativos les dé la idea de que hay mucho más caldo, que es un tipo de sopa, no sé... A ver qué dicen.


----------



## Zeli

Aquí tenemos el problema.  Lo único que recomiendo es que digas: *Lobster and rice* o *Lobster with thick rice broth*.  ¡No uses la palabra *soggy* porque no sueña apetitoso!


----------



## verence

Zeli said:


> *Lobster with thick rice broth*.


¿Se puede cambiar a "Rice with thick lobster broth"? En realidad, lo que más hay es arroz, y yo diría que el caldo es de bogavante y no de arroz.


----------



## turi

Eso suena bien verence, al final la vamos a acuñar.
"Thick rice and lobster broth".


----------



## Zeli

¡Por fin!  Eso suena muy bien.  Ahora tengo hambre.


----------



## verence

turissa said:


> Eso suena bien verence, al final la vamos a acuñar.
> "Thick rice and lobster broth".


Piensa en la cantidad de explicaciones que se va a ahorrar tu hermano.


----------



## muriwery

Sois sencillamente geniales!!! Fabulous...Me quedo con Thick rice and lobster broth que me suena perfecto.
Gracias a todos/as, y perdonadme ( a ti en particular Yayu) por daros hambre.


----------



## turi

Me había descolgado. perdón yo tenía tanta hambre que no he esperado al final. Mi hermano contentisimo verence. Muriwery: después de esta nos debes uno de esos arroces para que Zeli sepa que no es de mala educación chuparse los dedos!!

Saludos y suerte, t.


----------



## Zeli

Muy amable,turissa, pero cómo piensas que comemos fish and chips?


----------



## muriwery

turissa, espera que todavía no he llegado a los postres, y te aseguro que prometen. Si pasais por Tenerife os invito a ese restaurante.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## turi

Lástima que ya no se pueden envolver con el periódico. Tenías doble suerte si te tocaba la página 3.  Ha sido una buena tanda. Saludos Zely, hasta otro hilo!!


----------



## yayu

Tomo nota, además me parece que lo de los postres va a estar más difícil todavía (o lo resolveremos todo usando cake...)


----------



## verence

turissa said:


> Lástima que ya no se pueden envolver con el periódico. Tenías doble suerte si te tocaba la página 3.


¿Y eso? 

Por cierto, que gracias a este hilo hoy he pedido paella en el restaurante. ^^


----------



## turi

Los fish & chips. Si entre las hojas en que te los envolvian había la página 3 de un cierto tabloide inglés pagabas por comer y mirabas la pág.3 gratis............WOW!!

Saludos a todos, ciao


----------



## muriwery

ahi va otro...todavia estoy con los platos fuertes.

codillo de cordero......lamb knuckel?


----------



## turi

Muriwery si no quieres que algún moderador te tire de las orejas, para otra cosa tienes que abrir otro hilo. Yo sólo te lo digo. t.


----------



## srmoreno

Hola a todos,
 
Ya en este momento hago una traducción en la que aparece “arroz del señoret” y al investigar se le denomina “seafood paella”. 
 
EN SU VISITA, NO DEBE DEJAR DE PROBAR NUESTRO ARROZ DEL SEÑORET (DE MARISCO LIMPIO PELADO), EL DE BOGAVANTE O EL DE LANGOSTA DESPUÉS DE HABER DISFRUTADO DE NUESTRO TIMBAL DE ESGARRAET CON ANCHOAS CASERAS O DEL GAZPACHO DE LA HUERTA VALENCIANA.
 
Según el contexto, “el de bogavante” se refiere a “lobster paella”, ¿no?  Pues, en tu caso, ¿puede ser que este plato sea “lobster paella”?


----------



## turi

srmoreno said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Ya en este momento hago una traducción en la que aparece “arroz del señoret” y al investigar se le denomina “seafood paella”.
> 
> EN SU VISITA, NO DEBE DEJAR DE PROBAR NUESTRO ARROZ DEL SEÑORET (DE MARISCO LIMPIO PELADO), EL DE BOGAVANTE O EL DE LANGOSTA DESPUÉS DE HABER DISFRUTADO DE NUESTRO TIMBAL DE ESGARRAET CON ANCHOAS CASERAS O DEL GAZPACHO DE LA HUERTA VALENCIANA.
> 
> Según el contexto, “el de bogavante” se refiere a “lobster paella”, ¿no?  Pues, en tu caso, ¿puede ser que este plato sea “lobster paella”?



srmoreno, creo que para el "arroz de senyoret" hay que abrir otro hilo..

Saludos, t.


----------



## srmoreno

No es una pregunta sino una sugerencia de lo que puede ser “arroz caldoso de bogavante” o sea “lobster paella” en inglés


----------



## turi

srmoreno said:


> No es una pregunta sino una sugerencia de lo que puede ser “arroz caldoso de bogavante” o sea “lobster paella” en inglés



Perdón, lo siento srmoreno...

Es que el arroz caldoso es muy particular a la hora de buscarle una traducción adecuada, como se ha dicho anteriormente, es un arroz en un caldo que no es ni espeso ni grueso, y ahí está la dificultad, ¿que nombre ponemos..?).

Saludos, t.


----------



## Traduvina

muriwery said:


> Sois sencillamente geniales!!! Fabulous...Me quedo con Thick rice and lobster broth que me suena perfecto.
> Gracias a todos/as, y perdonadme ( a ti en particular Yayu) por daros hambre.



Gente, quería comentar que a mí esto me suena a que lleva caldo de bogavante, y no el bogavante en sí. *Lobster broth* lo entiendo como caldo de bogavante, y no como bogavante con caldo o arroz caldoso... creo que es importante que quede claro que lleva bogavante porque este arroz suele ser muy caro y requiere precisar que lleva bogavante.
Por otra parte, tampoco entiendo lo de *thick rice*, ya que el arroz con bogavante no tiene por qué estar hecho con arroz largo.

Mi aportación es *Rice broth with Clawed Lobster*.


----------



## Södertjej

Traduvina said:


> Mi aportación es *Rice broth with Clawed Lobster*.


No, el arroz caldoso de bogavante no es u_n caldo de arroz con bogavante_, que es lo que sugieres tú. Tampoco es un caldo de bogavante (lobster broth) con arroz, sino un arroz caldoso, es decir, un arroz en cuya elaboración no se ha evaporado todo el caldo y queda cremoso, no suelto. 

Y aunque diga "*de *bogavante" es sencillamente una manera de decir "*con* bogavante", de igual manera que una paella *de* marisco lleva marisco o el arroz de bogavante (sin caldoso) significa que es arroz *con *bogavante.

En otro hilo se sugirió creamy rice para arroz meloso, que es parecido al caldoso. Lo de thick rice personalmente no lo entiendo, pero si es de uso común en algún país de habla inglesa, adelante.


----------



## Traduvina

Me parece bien _Creamy Rice_, ¿y *Creamy Rice with Clawed Lobster*?


----------



## turi

Lo que pasa es que el plato no es "creamy" en absoluto.

Parece una tarea difícil...

Saludos, t.


----------



## Södertjej

Sí que lo es la consistencia, ya que el caldo está espesado por la fécula del arroz, por eso la consistencia es cremosa. Pero  no es arroz flotando en un caldo líquido que se coma como una sopa.

Pero sin duda es cierto que los diversos puntos de los arroces (y en Valencia usamos unos cuantos nombres) no son traducibles al inglés en la mayoría de los casos pero más o menos explicables, sí.


----------



## draelife

verence said:


> ¿Se puede cambiar a "Rice with thick lobster broth"? En realidad, lo que más hay es arroz, y yo diría que el caldo es de bogavante y no de arroz.



Eso me suena bien también! Nicely done


----------

